# Post TT, Meds before labs or not?



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Post total thyroidectomy, done of 8/15/2012. Thankfully, it was benign multi-nodular goiter showing hyperthyroid changes.

My question is: Without a thyroid, do you still go without meds before labs are drawn? I've tried searching around here and on the web and haven't had much luck finding an answer.

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had my first labs drawn six weeks after I started the meds.


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

But did you take your meds the day of the draw?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry! Yes, I take my synthroid at 5:30am & then usually have my blood drawn at noon.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I make my appt early and take my replacement meds after.

Just try to be consistent - my thinking is if you take your meds before the draw then the result with be skewed.


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I took them once a few hours before a draw and all came back looking normal. Then, this last time I didn't take anything before and I ended up having my meds increased b/c I'm looking more hypo. My doc is great, but I kept forgetting to ask her about skipping meds before blood draws.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> I make my appt early and take my replacement meds after.
> 
> Just try to be consistent - my thinking is if you take your meds before the draw then the result with be skewed.


That is precisely what my doc says. Just do the same thing every time; be consistent.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I think the key is to be consistent - If you take your meds before then take them before every tie you lab. If you take them after then take them every time after you lab. The key to your lab numbers is how you feel.

I am having an issue right now where my labs have been below 1/2 range the last 2 times I have been tested while they have been fairly consistent for a few years. The only thing I can identify that I've done different is taking more calcium because of ostopenia issues. I avoid calcium for 4 hours after taking my levo . I have not however been taking my cytomel 4 hours away from calcium so I'm thinking that's the issue.

So hard to manage taking calcium 3 times a day and taking levo 1x and Cytomel 3 x. Not enough hours in the day.


----------

